# Rhinestone templates



## bruceking66

I'm a total noob! But, I've been studying this great forum and seen that people were asking a question that I had.
How, to make rhinstone template using Corel Draw.

I have found a few good links, man I was doing it the hard way.....which is still better than hand placement...

Custom Spraylist Item - Rhinestone/Stud - Fluid Designs Blog

light version (1 min.) YouTube - Print Cut & Strass


Long version (5 min) YouTube - Strass

I found these on the Corel forums, I can't take credit for anything...

Hope this helps somebody, took me a long to find this.


----------



## bruceking66

OH....thanks to Fluid that posts here also.... that first link was his, and it helped me the most!


----------



## allhamps

Hey, I tried Fluid's tutorial, and I don't get the same results. I am brand new to Corel, so I'm sure I missed something. Everything went fine until I tried to apply the rhinestone shape. Then it didn't flow around the text like his, but just put some sporadic dots here and there. Can anyone tell me what I'm missing? I do a lot of word sayings and would like to use this until I get my rhinestone software.

Here is what I ended up with:


----------



## plan b

I don't think you set the spacing right play around with the spacing until you get your desired results.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, I'll keep playing with it. I see you have some good prices on the Puma. I am currently shopping for a good cutter/plotter to use with my DAS Stone Stencil Software.


----------



## BML Builder

Slick,

I see you have the DAS Stone Stencil Software. Do you like it? Is is hard/easy to use? What all did you get with it (did you get a package deal)? How much did it cost? I have been looking at it and the Roland R Wear and can not decide which if any to buy. Right now I am using Corel and taking the time to do it, but if one of the others is a lot easy and quicker I would really like to try it. 

Thanks in advance,
Marilyn


----------



## DTFuqua

allhamps said:


> Thanks, I'll keep playing with it. I see you have some good prices on the Puma. I am currently shopping for a good cutter/plotter to use with my DAS Stone Stencil Software.


Hi. When you bought the stone stencil software, did you buy the ????cut Pro with it or are you expecting to use the cutter software that comes with your cutter when you get one? If this is the case, will you please post with the results? Thank you and good luck.
Terry
PS What she said.


----------



## DTFuqua

BML Builder said:


> Slick,
> 
> I see you have the DAS Stone Stencil Software. Do you like it? Is is hard/easy to use? What all did you get with it (did you get a package deal)? How much did it cost? I have been looking at it and the Roland R Wear and can not decide which if any to buy. Right now I am using Corel and taking the time to do it, but if one of the others is a lot easy and quicker I would really like to try it.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Marilyn


Hi. Are you currently cutting templates for rhinestone with a vinyl cuter? Are you also just using a drawing program (corel?) to do the layouy/setup of the template and cutting? If you answered yes to either of these questions, will you please post all the details you can? Thank you and good luck.
Terry


----------



## charles95405

Marilyn...I have both the R-Wear and DAS rhinestone system. Both work very well. With the Roland system and the EGS350 (or 300) you are limited to the size template you can make. My EGS350 will only do 9x12. I think the 300 is a bit smaller. with the DAS system you can do 13x15 very easily.You can do larger but who has a 39 inch press.

R-Wear is really only suited for the engraver if you want to do templates. You can (so I am told) cut vinyl from the program just like a cutter program but I have never tried it and I sold my GX24 so I can't test that part out. R-Wear does come with a program to make any font into a single line font for rhinestone placement. The DAS system comes with several single line fonts as well as the there is single line font program that comes with the system. I have not tried that yet

Both programs/hardware are about the same...somewhere around $5,000...depending on which cutter you buy. Both do just what they say. I would say setting up the EGX350 is a bit more involved than setting up a vinyl cutter. The DAS system will cut a template 4-5 times as fast as the engraver. Both have other functions..... the engraver can be used to do normal rotary engraving....the vinyl cutter can of couse do signs and garment heat press vinyl..

I use Corel and Illustrator but only for some design features. I use the programs that come with each system to cut vinyl

By the way, the DAS system, which uses smartcutpro2, includes a pretty good vectorizing program. It is actually the VectorPro software upgraded and included with Smartcutpro2.


----------



## BML Builder

We use a laser to cut our templates on oil boards. I use Corel and the sprayer to do a lot of the placements of the dots in outline areas. Then I use the copy & paste for single or fill areas. Very cumbersome and time consuming, but I usually do it on the laptop while watching TV at nights so I don't always realize how long it takes me sometimes. That is the main reason I have been looking at the DAS and Roland software. It looks so much easier and less time consuming. There is still some clean up work, but not like doing it the hard way.

Marilyn


----------



## allhamps

I'm actually waiting on my Stone Stencil to arrive. I just paid for it today, so it should be here soon. The inital full package from DAS that I was getting was $5,500 (Jaguar IV cutter, Stone Stencil, Smart Designer X3, Stone Stencil Starter Kit, SmartCut Pro, Stone Stencil Art Vol 1). All of the items, except the cutter was required. I wanted to upgrade my cutter because my old one was basic and could not contour cut. However, after researching, I have removed the cutter from the package because I could get a comprable cutter (Thanks Charles) at a $1,200 price savings, and I really need to save some money right now. I don't have the years of experience that Charles has, so I will let you all know how easy the Stone Stencil software is to actually use. I've taken all the free courses and looked at all the online tutorials, and am hoping I don't have a problem. Charles was nice enough to let me use him as a tester and cut one of my more popular designs into a template for me. What once took 20-25 min to complete now takes 5-7. I think I can handle a little learning curve for the art preparation part if I'm going to be saving that kind of time!!

Hey, by the way, who do you guys use for a rhinestone supplier? I've been using this guy out of China, but lately, he doesn't have what I want in stock and has taken to "substituting" colors AFTER the wire has been sent. I want what I want, and I don't like substitutions unless I know first. Any leads would be helpful since I'm also planning to bulk up my rhinestone supply.

I really love this forum!!!


----------



## DTFuqua

allhamps said:


> I'm actually waiting on my Stone Stencil to arrive. I just paid for it today, so it should be here soon. The inital full package from DAS that I was getting was $5,500 (Jaguar IV cutter, Stone Stencil, Smart Designer X3, Stone Stencil Starter Kit, SmartCut Pro, Stone Stencil Art Vol 1). All of the items, except the cutter was required. I wanted to upgrade my cutter because my old one was basic and could not contour cut. However, after researching, I have removed the cutter from the package because I could get a comprable cutter (Thanks Charles) at a $1,200 price savings, and I really need to save some money right now. I don't have the years of experience that Charles has, so I will let you all know how easy the Stone Stencil software is to actually use. I've taken all the free courses and looked at all the online tutorials, and am hoping I don't have a problem. Charles was nice enough to let me use him as a tester and cut one of my more popular designs into a template for me. What once took 20-25 min to complete now takes 5-7. I think I can handle a little learning curve for the art preparation part if I'm going to be saving that kind of time!!
> 
> Hey, by the way, who do you guys use for a rhinestone supplier? I've been using this guy out of China, but lately, he doesn't have what I want in stock and has taken to "substituting" colors AFTER the wire has been sent. I want what I want, and I don't like substitutions unless I know first. Any leads would be helpful since I'm also planning to bulk up my rhinestone supply.
> 
> I really love this forum!!!


I use Chris at hypnotic He is KLEVERR on this forum. I've only gotten two small orders from him but they are, at my level, priced right and he seems a good guy, prompt and comunicative. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## BML Builder

Thanks a lot Charles & Slick. We already have the Smart Designer X3 and I don't think I really want the Stone Stencil Art Vol. 1. I do not want to get another cutter or an engraver. We already have the VP540 Versacamm and we have a laser that we do most of our engraving with. We like making the templates on the oilboard with the laser. We were just looking for a program to make the templates easier. So I think I would only want the Smart Cut Pro and Stone Stencil or Roland R Wear. The problem is that the salemen all want to sell you the cutters or engravers and all of the other kit stuff. I don't want all that other stuff. 

Thanks again,
Marilyn


----------



## allhamps

plan b said:


> I don't think you set the spacing right play around with the spacing until you get your desired results.


Hey, thanks!! I finally got the spacing and size to work out. Now my next issue, how do I remove individual circles that may be overlapping each other at very small point? Can I treat the sprayed items as individuals or will the always stay together . By the way, I did read the first 50 pages of the manual last night.


----------



## Progeny

You have to ungroup them and then you can remove individual s and move others if they are not in the right position.


----------



## allhamps

Progeny said:


> You have to ungroup them and then you can remove individual s and move others if they are not in the right position.


That's what I thought, because it sounds simple enough, however, I selected the entire image and did "ungroup all", but I still couldn't click on one single rhinestone shape. Should I be clicking on the individual curve in the Object Manager box or am I completely missing something?


----------



## Progeny

Sorry you have to select item first, then go to arrange and click on break apart artistic media, this will now show the dots and the letter/design. Select the design and delete or move then select the dots and now ungroup. There I think that's it


----------



## allhamps

Progeny said:


> Sorry you have to select item first, then go to arrange and click on break apart artistic media, this will now show the dots and the letter/design. Select the design and delete or move then select the dots and now ungroup. There I think that's it


That makes sense. I'll give it a try


----------



## allhamps

Ok, I've got this working almost perfectly. I've got my 2mm, 3mm and 4mm sprayer and I can actually make something that looks like something (smile). I have one question though. When I spray an item, I get a shape on each side of the item, like it's tyring to place a double line of dots along the entire outline. Is there anyway to only get a sinle placement of dots with the sprayer?


----------



## mycraftytoys

I buy my rhinestones from DAS great quality and very good pricing. So if you buy the stone stencil from them then you should get your rhinestones there too.


----------



## allhamps

I like their light rose stones, they have good color. However, there are much better prices/suppliers around for the same quality stone. For example 500 gross 3mm stones in most colors for about $80. I do however, buy all of my artwork/art templates from them and I love their customer service. I purchased my DAS in 11/2008 and it has paid for itself about 3 times over already this year. I love the machine, but I hate thinking about the taxes I'm going to owe on the profits for 2009


----------



## farrislegacy

Progeny, your instructions are great, everything works perfect, but I do have one question. How do I make the eclipse match my rhinstones perfectly, say I want the ss30 6mm how do I make sure the eclipse in the 6.3 size I need or the 5.3 size I need for the ss20 (5mm)... Any help on this would be a great help. I know it is probably something so simple and I am really over thinking it...


----------



## BML Builder

You just click on the eclipse and in the size box up at the top make sure you are in millimeters instead of inches then type in the size you want (for example 6.2). To make sure the size is perfectly round make sure the size is the same in both horizontally and vertically. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Progeny

Like Marilyn said, you can do your entire design then select all and resize.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Just purchased my Stone Stencil package at the ISS show this weekend and have a sample stencil to try at home. Have the rhinestones in and on the app tape just don't have the temp and pressure directions for the press yet? Can someone shoot me the Temp, Pressure and time for the stones from DAS to make this shirt quick. 

Thanks


----------



## Boomerbabe

Matt
Congratulations on your purchase. Temp 340-350 degrees, pressure light, 10-12 seconds. Peel cold and cover with teflon sheet and re-press another 10-12 sec. You're done. These are the directions in the manual. I use the lower temp if pressing on 50/50 cotton poly. Hope this helps.
Have fun.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Thanks Boomer! Looking forward to it. Should receive the kit in 8-14 days. DAS drained us this weekend. Ended up dropping like $4,000. Stone Stencil, 3 Softwares, and 7 books. From what I noticed at the show, nobody's art works even came close to there's. They we all cool dudes and very helpful. Should have enough art work to last awhile! Time is money and having quality artwork with an easy to edit software like smart design is a no brainer.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Yes, they are good people. I, too, dropped some bucks at the show, not nearly as much as you  . Bought the Hotronix Cap Press from Imprintable Warehouse. Of all the trade shows I have been to in the past 6 months or so, I liked this one the best. People were very friendly and helpful - both vendors and attendees. Sorry we didn't meet, maybe next time.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Let me know how the hat press goes for you. We just bought our Versacamm from imprintables about a month ago. Zach, Mike and Adam are good guys too. Are you using the hat press for the Rhinestones? Email me at [email protected] if you can after you get a few samples made and see how they turn out. That may be our next purchase. 

Thanks Matt


----------



## dancebling

If the design has more than one color in the design, how do you place the stones on the template, so that the right colors go into the right template holes.


----------



## Mistyann

I do different size stones for different colors. You just do the bigger stones first.


----------



## DTFuqua

One thing I do with diferent colors is to hand place the seperate colors one color at a time. Its a lot faster using a template than hand placing one at a time on the sticky paper. I just slide them around and remove any that slip into the wrong place. Kinda slow but still a lot faster than one stone at a time and you don'r have to use different sizes when it doesn't look quite right


----------



## allhamps

If there are a lot of stones for more than one color, the usual method is to cut a separate template for each color and lay them to the transfer paper one at a time. Sometimes, if there are only a few stones of a different color, I will cut two colors on one template and then just brush in the different color stones. This only works well if the colors are pretty much in different parts of the design, or are stones of different sizes.


----------



## dancebling

Thanks all for clarifying.


----------



## BlingItOn

allhamps said:


> If there are a lot of stones for more than one color, the usual method is to cut a separate template for each color and lay them to the transfer paper one at a time. Sometimes, if there are only a few stones of a different color, I will cut two colors on one template and then just brush in the different color stones. This only works well if the colors are pretty much in different parts of the design, or are stones of different sizes.


How do you align everything up properly when you are working with different templates and piecing the design together?

I have many designs that I make using multiple colors and would love not to have to do them by hand anymore. I'm not sure how you can put a design together using more than one template and not make it look like you have pieced it together. Any helpful information you could give would be much appreciated.


----------



## allhamps

I use the DAS rhinestone system, and they have a set of template "framing" tools that helps you get perfect alignment for your multicolor/multisize stones designs each time. Each color/size, is cut as a separate template, and then using the aligning tools and marks, it literally impossible to not get a perfect finished transfer.

Here is a sample of a design I just did. Each color is a separate template and they were compiled using the DAS framing system.


----------



## BlingItOn

Wow that's a great looking design! I purchased the KNK MAXX last fall and have only made templates for solid or two colored designs where I tape off certain holes until I am ready to use that color. This method will not work for all of my multi colored designs. Do you or anyone else know if I can use the multiple template method with the KNK MAXX and how I would align the different template up to create a multi colored design?


----------



## charles95405

Lori... I think you should contact DAS about this. If I recall correctly, this alignment system is only available to those who have the DAS system. and even then it might not work with your system


----------



## DTFuqua

Lori. Yes you can do it very easily. All you need to do is put matching alignment holes outside the design for each seperate template for a design. when they are cut and weeded, you just put stones in the first template and when picked up on the transfer sheet, use them by setting them into the corosponding holes that you didn't put stones in for every other template for that particular design. It's just like setting up an alignment system for layering vinyl colors to make a multi colored design. Look on youtube for multi layer vinyl and you will get a better idea of what I'm talking about. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## BlingItOn

Thanks Terry! I'll have to try that out and see how well it works.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> I use the DAS rhinestone system, and they have a set of template "framing" tools that helps you get perfect alignment for your multicolor/multisize stones designs each time. Each color/size, is cut as a separate template, and then using the aligning tools and marks, it literally impossible to not get a perfect finished transfer.
> 
> Here is a sample of a design I just did. Each color is a separate template and they were compiled using the DAS framing system.


 

Maybe when you have the time you might make one of your wonderful videos!?

A video of the software process "framing" tools and a video of placing the tape on each template....?

That would be a great video!!!! 

(only when you have the time that is)


----------



## ashamutt

BlingItOn said:


> Wow that's a great looking design! I purchased the KNK MAXX last fall and have only made templates for solid or two colored designs where I tape off certain holes until I am ready to use that color. This method will not work for all of my multi colored designs. Do you or anyone else know if I can use the multiple template method with the KNK MAXX and how I would align the different template up to create a multi colored design?


 
I purchased the KNK Groove-E (almost identical to the Maxx & falcon!) and I do love the software because of SandyM's great support and Videos!

I am going to ask her if maybe she can figure out a way to have the KNK/ACS software to have this DAS framing tools" capability!!!!
(that would be awesome!)

(I am almost sure that she can figure it out....she does have an engineering degree!)


----------



## allhamps

Sure thing Ms. Bacon. I've got a few more of these I need to put together, so I'll dust off the old video camera and see what I can do.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Sure thing Ms. Bacon. I've got a few more of these I need to put together, so I'll dust off the old video camera and see what I can do.


Thanks!!!!!!! 
For me, I like to see something being described...I learn so much better that way!
I need to learn how to do this "post an educational video" thing.....so I too can help out in this area. (once I get better at rhinestoning that is)

Your RS designs are AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## CustomGees

I am looking for someone in Georgia that can make rhinestone templates. I have some designs that I want a template for that I can continue to use to heat press on to shirts. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnniZ

*Re: Rhinestone templates - downloadable cutter file - test*

So I have tons of designs I've used over the years and thought I might start selling them as downloadable cut files. Problem is that I created most of them in a machine rhinestone file, and some new ones straight in corel.

I am looking for some "testers". I would like to send you a couple files in different formats to try on your cutters and then I am looking for input on if they cut true to size, file import was easy, etc...

Let me know asap how to contact you if you are interested.

JohnniZ


----------

